#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Аршан

## Б.К.

Товарищи, аодскажите, пожалуйста, где раздобыть аршан в количестве нескольких литров? Возможно ли заказать дистанцированно?

----------


## Ондрий

А зачем в таких кол-вах??  :EEK!: 
---
Картина маслом:
Местные бабушки (определенных местностей) при раздаче аршана на ванге подпольно не употребляют его по назначению, а с ладошки сливают в пластиковую бутылочку. Потом в конце, хитро перемигиваясь, хвалятцо друг дружке, кто сколько аршана надыбал домой  - родственникам  :Big Grin: 

надеюсь что вам не для этого.

----------


## Топпер

Вот потому в православии и ввели в своё время правило пить преосуществлённый кагор из ложицы. Был прецедент, когда одна такая предприимчивая бабушка унесла кагор для своих чернокнижных зелий  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот потому в православии и ввели в своё время правило пить преосуществлённый кагор из ложицы.


Куда только санэпидстанция смотрит  :Mad:

----------


## Neroli

А что значит "преосуществлённый"?

----------


## Ондрий

> А что значит "преосуществлённый"?


была кровь, стала - вино, имхо.. было - мясо, стало - хлеб (или чего там суют в рот, я не спец.)

----------


## Оскольд

> была кровь, стала - вино, имхо.. было - мясо, стало - хлеб (или чего там суют в рот, я не спец.)


при всем уважении, shubhar, если не спец лучше не писать :Wink: 

все наоборот: таинство причащения восходит еще к тайной вечери, накануне крестной смерти Спасителя, во время которой Христос преломил хлеба со словами "сие есть тело мое яже за вы ломимое во оставление грехов" и налил в чаши вина со словами "сия есть кровь моя яже за вы проливаемая ныне во оставление грехов" и после добавил "сие творите в мое воспоминание", вобщем то отсюда и исходят истоки этого таинства, впрочем с самого раннего времени отношение к таинству и объяснение этого таинства в разных христианских общинах было разное, но в православии закрепилось представление, развитое после в целую богословско-литургическую сложную евхаристическую систему, в которой считается, что в таинстве причастия хлеб таинственно присущетвляется(становится по сущности) в тело Христово, а вино в Его кровь и таким образом верующий соединяется с Господом не только духовно, но и телесно как бы закладывая дальнейшую основу для преображения плоти и материи вообще в новую тварь(творение) не подверженную греху(омрачению) и как следствие страданию(дуккхе)  :Wink: 

за то, что своими словами и за оригинальность параллелей прошу строго не судить, ну а если кто хочет статей и книг так при нынешней пропаганде православия у нас в стране найти все это через поисковик не так и сложно :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Куда только санэпидстанция смотрит


Ей говорят, что для чистого всё чисто  :Smilie:

----------


## Б.К.

> А зачем в таких кол-вах?? 
> ---
> Картина маслом:
> Местные бабушки (определенных местностей) при раздаче аршана на ванге подпольно не употребляют его по назначению, а с ладошки сливают в пластиковую бутылочку. Потом в конце, хитро перемигиваясь, хвалятцо друг дружке, кто сколько аршана надыбал домой  - родственникам 
> 
> надеюсь что вам не для этого.


Неет. Пить будем. П :Wink: олезно  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Если это действительно аршан, который делает некий святой, например Далай лама, то достаточно капли  добавить в сосуд с обычной водой чтобы она преосуществилась или трансформировалась тоже в аршан. 
Очень хорошо кстати этой водой умывать детей - быстро успокаиваются. Равно как можно и для других целей использовать.
Такчто вопрос не в количестве а в качестве. 
если аршан типа воды с бурятских аршанов источников, то опять же вопрос, что за аршан, кем он был сделан. я подразумеваю, что некоторые аршаны , точнее источники были произведены сиддхами. есть много странных аршанов. Например в Бурятии есть поляна где находится 108 источников от разных болезней и соотв разные по хим структуре. Видел в читинской области как из под одного дерева вытекало два разных источника. То есть они были разные по вкусу и лечебному назначению.

Так что еще раз вам надо понять зачпем и какой аршан вам нужен. Аршан это монг название, по тибетски это дудзи, в который превращают водку или вино. Вопрос только смогут ли превратить читающие сокшод (цог) жидкость в аршан=дудзи. 

Самое простое попросить некоторого сильного учителя на ретрите превратить вашу воду в аршан. Это рутинная операция для него.

Но если вы практикующий, то наращивайте свою дух силу, чтобы преображать сансарное в нирванистическое.

Но может быть вам подойдет и святая вода из православных храмов.

Кстати, есть неплохой фильм о воздействии на воду ваших мыслей. Не зря разнообразные бабушки просят принести из дома воду чтобы поставить диагноз тому что происходит в вашем доме. А атмосферу в своем доме создаете вы сами.
Как-то я был у одного бурятского дедушки, который встретил меня во дворе и сказл, что ждал меня и в доме уже взыл от меня водку, бросил туда мои монетки и сказал, какие болезни внутр органов у меня. Сказал, на какой бурятский аршан=источник надо ехать=лечить

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, есть неплохой фильм о воздействии на воду ваших мыслей.


Алан Чумак?  :Cool:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Алан Чумак?


Это опыты японцев. Фильм вроде снят BBC. Он продается на дисках. Был неоднократно показан по телевидению. насколько я помню, они замораживали воду а потом воздействовали различными мыслями, затем смотрели при размораживании какова кристалл структура этих вод.

Не исключено, что своими загрязнеными мыслями можно испортить и святую воду

----------


## Топпер

Не смотрите эзотерические бредни  :Frown:  Это из разряда поисков Шамбалы Мулдашевым

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не смотрите эзотерические бредни  Это из разряда поисков Шамбалы Мулдашевым


Странные вещи вы говорите ТОППЕР. А та святая вода=аршан=дудзи которые делают ринпоче силою мысли тоже эзотер бредни?
Да и Мулдашев не полностью бредни. Многие его интерпретации наивны даже весьма наивны. Но кое-что он раскопал, точнее подошел дост близко к тому что и раньше было известно, но едва ли кто будет открыто это обсуждать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Странные вещи вы говорите ТОППЕР. А та святая вода=аршан=дудзи которые делают ринпоче силою мысли тоже эзотер бредни?


"силою смадхи, мантрой и мудрой" (С)

аршан ≠ "святая вода"




> Да и Мулдашев не полностью бредни. ......................Но кое-что он раскопал, точнее подошел дост близко.......


Истина где-то рядом (С) Агенты Малдер & Скалли

----------


## Топпер

> Странные вещи вы говорите ТОППЕР. А та святая вода=аршан=дудзи которые делают ринпоче силою мысли тоже эзотер бредни?


Если в них начнут искать структуры воды образуемые молитвой (мантрой, колокольным звоном, пением муэдзина и т.п.), то тоже будут бредни.
К счастью, адекватные представительи религий не стремятся профанировать таинства освящения воды до подобных "теорий"



> Да и Мулдашев не полностью бредни. Многие его интерпретации наивны даже весьма наивны. Но кое-что он раскопал, точнее подошел дост близко к тому что и раньше было известно, но едва ли кто будет открыто это обсуждать.


А можно поинтересоваться, что же смог раскопать Мулдашев?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Какой же вы ТОППЕР ригорист и ретроград. Право удивительно. Разве вы в своей практике выходите за пределы физического мира=сансары. Просто ограничен ум ученых, но и они рано или поздно умудряются факты религиозного опыта переложить на свой научн язык и даже на аппаратный язык. Когда то и наличие каналов считали пустопорожней и вредной мистикой не поддающейся исследованию. СЕйчас ситуация изменилась. Возможно и освящение воды будет механизировано и автоматизировано. 

О Мулдашеве я уже сказал, что ОТКРЫТО не имеет смысла обсуждать. Интернет является открытой системой. Вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Топпер

> Когда то и наличие каналов считали пустопорожней и вредной мистикой не поддающейся исследованию. СЕйчас ситуация изменилась. Возможно и освящение воды будет механизировано и автоматизировано.


Кстати, по канала у вас такая же информация, как и по Мулдашеву?



> О Мулдашеве я уже сказал, что ОТКРЫТО не имеет смысла обсуждать. Интернет является открытой системой. Вопрос закрыт.


т.е. здравых аргументов нет? Я правильно понял?

----------


## Буль

> Какой же вы ТОППЕР ригорист и ретроград. Право удивительно. Разве вы в своей практике выходите за пределы физического мира=сансары. Просто ограничен ум ученых, но и они рано или поздно умудряются факты религиозного опыта переложить на свой научн язык и даже на аппаратный язык. Когда то и наличие каналов считали пустопорожней и вредной мистикой не поддающейся исследованию. СЕйчас ситуация изменилась. Возможно и освящение воды будет механизировано и автоматизировано.


Эта тема уже подробно обсуждалась здесь http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=7526  :Wink: 




> О Мулдашеве я уже сказал, что ОТКРЫТО не имеет смысла обсуждать. Интернет является открытой системой. Вопрос закрыт.


Мой жизненный опыт подсказывает мне что открытого обсуждения боятся только мошенники....  :Confused:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Эта тема уже подробно обсуждалась здесь http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=7526 
> 
> 
> 
> Мой жизненный опыт подсказывает мне что открытого обсуждения боятся только мошенники....


а другие варианты ваш опыт не подсказывает Бао? модератору не к лицу употреблять не литературные выражения.

----------


## Буль

> а другие варианты ваш опыт не подсказывает Бао?


Подсказывает. Ещё это могут быть вопросы связанные с сексом.




> модератору не к лицу употреблять не литературные выражения.


Я никогда на форуме не позволял себе употребление нелитературных выражений

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Бао может иметь смысл умыться аршаном=дудзи по методу, когда боги льют его на макушку. тогда придут и др варианты, помимо секса и мошенничества. что же вы так на этих вариантах зациклены.

----------


## Буль

:Big Grin:  С чего вдруг Вы решили что я на этих вариантах "зациклен"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Бао может иметь смысл умыться аршаном=дудзи по методу, когда боги льют его на макушку. тогда придут и др варианты, помимо секса и мошенничества. что же вы так на этих вариантах зациклены.


Был недавно у зубного врача и пока ждал приема читал журнал "Здоровье и красота" (знаете, наверное, раскладывают специально для ожидающих в подобных заведениях). Так вот там была описана самая модная процедура сезона 2008: специальное ароматическое масло (из Непала, разумеется) льют из специальной емкости в область третьего глаза. Гарантируют оздоровление, тонус и развитие духовных способностей, разумеется. Один сеанс - один литр. Сто евро.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

А мужики то не знают  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> А мужики то не знают


Мужикам в этом журнале была адресована одна из последних страниц с рекламой массажных салонов. Наверное ничуть не хуже оздоравливают и развивают духовные способности.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Санников

> Товарищи, аодскажите, пожалуйста, где раздобыть аршан в количестве нескольких литров? Возможно ли заказать дистанцированно?


Аршанами в Бурятии называют любые минеральные источники. Есть собственно курорт Аршан, где лечат минеральными водами. Если вы это имеете в виду, можно съездить туда. Бутилированная вода из Аршана продается у нас в городе в магазинах. Правда бутилированный "Аршан" очень сильно разбодяжен и лишь оттдаленно напоминает вкус воды из источника. Европейские аналоги аршанской воды (по химическому составу) - вода из Карловых Вар (Чехия) и Есентуки № 20. Если вы под "аршаном" имеете в виду некую аналогию христианской "святой воды", тогда затрудняюсь ответить на ваш вопрос.

----------

